# Accucraft 4 4 0



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has heard any more about the delivery of their 4 4 0s. Last I heard they were on the water.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are going to make a concerted effort to get some to the Big train show in Ontario next week. This will require driving them down because the actual arrival date and the show date are very close. I hope to have them available for display and sales Saturday June 7 AM. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

And, does anybody know how these 4-4-0s run (compared to other accucraft engines) ?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is ready to be picked up in Union City... 
Regards


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

According to the latest information I have, the container with the 4 4 0s is to arrive this tuesday, Accucraft is to ship that friday. so now I am looking forward to my D&RGW Col Boone, no. 101. lets hear from those of you that receive them.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan/Henner--any update on delivery? 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Cliff yesterday. They had not yet received the container from Customs. Assuming Customs causes no problems, once they receive the container, it will take a couple of days for them to unpack it, inventory the contents, etc. Then they'll be ready to start shipping.  

My guess would be around the middle of next week at the earliest.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

They got the container on the 4th in the late AM. Also on this container were the new 1/32 nd scale cabooses for SP and UP 

My shipment of 4-4-0 was scheduled to leave/ left Accucraft around noon-1:00 on Wednesday, expect to get them Friday late afternoon. Will bring them into the BTS Saturday AM. If they did actually leave Friday is reasonable since I usually get 2-3 day service from them. I got some stuff yesterday(Wednesday) that was ordered Monday . 
Fingers still crossed. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 06/05/2008 7:15 AM
Jonathan/Henner--any update on delivery? 
Larry



I talked to them today and will pick mine up tomorrow morning. I'll keep you posted. 
Regards


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Since 8:08AM I have a big box in the trunk of my car. According to the label it should be a green 4-4-0. During lunch break I'll open it up. 








OK, I (or my colleagues) couldn't wait  
Regards


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

That's real purdy Henner./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Looking forward to seeing it run tomorrow! 

What a nice addition to your collection of engines. 

Regards,


----------

